# Hi There!



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I live in New Zealand have currently have five girls

Aurora, 2-year-old dove pied.
Berlin, 8 week old black spotted tan (Pied)
China, 8 week old chocolate pied
Kenya, 8 week old champagne pied
Fiji, 8 week old long haired chocolate dutch

I'm really interested in breeding and genetics so am looking forward to learning more!

~Juniper


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks


----------

